# Can't believe it has already been a full year.



## deaners (Aug 22, 2012)

I try not to dwell on sad stuff, but I can't believe its already been over a year since we had to put our sweet Munches down. 

She was 11 years old and had lived with us for over 10 and a half of those years. She was our first pet when DH and I were newly married and she shared so many of our life experiences. 

She went to the US with us when we had to move temporarily to care for MIL. She moved with us from our tiny basement apartment, into our condo, and then to our current home. 

All three of us lived for a couple months in my aunt's basement while we were renovating the house and won over my aunt's heart and love. So much so that when DH and I went to Egypt for 3 weeks, my aunt invited her to live back in her basement. They had a special bond. 

She was a sweet little possesive bun who would chin everyone and everything around her. We played a bunny version of hide-and-seek, called "Where's Munches?". She had her favourite hiding spots in each home we lived in. 

We now have our new buns, Pearl (a french lop), and George (a holland lop) and we are getting to know their personalities and quirks. We are definitely falling in love with them too. 

But today, I'm just missing my Moo, my Piglet, my Chicken, my Moochizmo, my Miss Munches on Poo. Thanks for touching our lives Munches. You will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 22, 2012)

:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

She sounds like such a special bunny and I can feel the love in your words. So can she. She knows you haven't forgotten her and she sends love back to you. She was a lucky bunny to have spent her happy life with you!

Binkie Free, Munches!


----------



## deaners (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Katherine.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 31, 2012)

Such lovely words about a special bunny. She sounded like she was a wonderful Family member.

I know what you are going through as my Beautiful Buttercup went to the Bridge a week after Munches. He was 13, gosh I was with him longer then my marriage lasted. 

It really does leave a hole in your heart but I look at all the happy times he brought me as I'm sure you do.

Binky Free Munches

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 31, 2012)

Munches sounds like a very special girl. I understand how you feel, one of my girls died 4 years ago and it's still incredibly painful.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 31, 2012)

:sad: I made a list last week of all my bridge bunnies and when they left. I can still see them in my mind and remember all their little quirks. It just sucks having to say goodbye, My little Buddha Boy Stockton passed more than seven years ago but it seems like way less time than that. Rest in peace Munches and binky free.


----------

